# IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)



## mcreal (13. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere Fische (5 Kois) sind derzeit noch in unserer IH (2000l) untergebracht.
Nächste Woche,haben wir für ca. 6 Stunden keinen Strom.(Rep. und Wartungsarbeiten).

Nun machen wir uns Gedanken,ob dies ein Problem für die Fische ist bzw. werden kann.
Das heißt also in dieser Zeit,ohne Filter und ohne zusätzlichen Sauerstoff.
Halten das die Fische aus,oder müssen wir uns ernsthaft Gedanken machen?
Im Teich,würde ich mir nicht so große Gedanken machen,aber in der realtiv kleinen IH

Was gäbe es den für Möglichkeiten etwas (stromlosen) Sauerstoff einzubringen?
Wären diese Sauerstofftabletten eine Notlösung?

Die Bioabteilung des Filters ist nach diesen 6 Stunden wohl auch hin oder?


----------



## Moonlight (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Leih dir doch ein auf benzin basierendes notstromaggregat. das reicht zumindest für das nötigste. wenn im filter wasser steht,passiert den bakterien nichts.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hallo Mike,

ein Tag vorher eine grobe Filterreinigung und Boden absaugen,
kurz vor der Abschaltung 50% Wasser wechsen.

Während der Abschaltung zwischendurch mit Wassereimer oder Gießkanne Wasser aus der Hälterung entnehmen und aus 20-30 cm Höhe wieder kräftig einströmen lassen.

Das sollte schon völlig ausreichen, ansonsten wenn das Wasserwerk nicht auch abgeschaltet ist,
gibt es dann immer noch Frischwasser.


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

....man kann es auch übertreiben.
Am besten die Fischlies rausnehmen und "Mund-zu Mund"-Beatmen...
In 6 Stunden passiert gar nichts.
Manche Leute haben 5 Koi das ganze Jahr in einem Fertigbecken mit 2 oder 3000 Liter im Garten!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Mike,
ein paar Stunden sollten den Koi nicht viel ausmachen. 2 Tage vorher nicht füttern.
Wie Werner schon schrieb, kann eine Filterreinigung und WW auch gut sein.
Die Temperatur runterfahren ist auch hilfreich..

Falls du die Option hast, würde ich über diese Zeit ständig etwas Wasser mit einem Strahl in den Filter einlaufen lassen.
Die Bakterien sollten wenigstens etwas an Wasserbewegung haben.


----------



## mcreal (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hallo Leute,

danke für eure Antworten.
An ein Notstromaggregat,hatte ich zwar auch schon gedacht,aber für die geplanten 6 Stunden,wohl eher doch etwas "übertrieben".

Die Variante wie Werner vorschlägt,hat mir auch ein Mitarbeiter einer Zoohandlung empfohlen.
Allerdings meinte dieser,das die Bakterien im Filter danach tot sind,wenn das Wasser im Filter nicht in Bewegung gehalten würde.Und daher die Begründung,den Filter vorher zu säubern.

@Jörg
Das Wasser im Filter kann ich(durch den Stromausfall) leider nicht in Bewegung halten.

Also diese "Sauerstoff Tabletten Lösung" kann ich mir jedenfalls komplett sparen?


----------



## Moonlight (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Wieso sollten die Bakterien bei stehendem Wasser absterben? Ist doch Quatsch ...
Fass doch mal in den Trinknapf von Hund oder Katze, wenn dieser 24Sdt steht ... die Wände sind schmierig, weil sich Bakterien bilden.

Unklar :?


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Mike,
wie ist es dann mit WW in der Zeit oder mal mit der Gießkanne den Filter spülen.
Ansonsten das Filtermaterial in das Becken packen. Das sollte für die paar Stunden reichen.
Oder ganz aus dem Filter raus und an der Luft lagern.

Mandy, in einem dicht gepackten Filter sieht das etwas anders aus. 
Die vielen Bakterien verbrauchen Sauerstoff und irgendwann ist kaum noch was vorhanden. 
Dann sterben die sauerstoffliebenden ab und die anderen vermehren sich. 
Das was dann aus dem Filter rauskommt, will keiner riechen.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*



Joerg schrieb:


> in einem dicht gepackten Filter sieht das etwas anders aus.
> Die vielen Bakterien verbrauchen Sauerstoff und irgendwann ist kaum noch was vorhanden.
> Dann sterben die sauerstoffliebenden ab und die anderen vermehren sich.



Sicher Jörg, 

im Prinzip hast Du Recht, aber bestimmt nicht bei 6Stunden ... das glaube ich nicht. 
Meine Tonne mit Helix hat letztes Jahr auch mal 12Stunden gestanden ... da ist nichts passiert und es hat nix gemüffelt 
Lieber im Wasser, als trocken stehen lassen ... das finde ich, ist schlimmer ...


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Mandy,
es sollte von der Bakteriendichte und dem Restsauerstoff abhängen.
Bei __ Hel-X ist noch viel Wasser drin. Mein kleiner Druckfilter (Matten) war nach 3 Stunden platt.

Solange genügend O² vorhanden ist, besteht keine Gefahr. 
Trocken ist auch kein Thema, da ja genügend O² in der Luft ist.


----------



## Napi (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hi,

die Frage ist eigentlich, ob der Filter geschlossen ist, Druckfilter, oder offen, z.B. eine Matte im Becken, Tonnen oder ähnlichen Filterbehälter.

Bei dem geschlossen Filter sehe ich Probleme, da dort kein Sauerstoff austausch stattfinden kann und alles relativ schnell abstirbt und anfängt zu vergammeln. Da dann den Filter aufmachen, Filtermaterial grob auswaschen und mit ins Becken legen.

Bei einem offenem Filter sind die 6 Stunden kein Problem, auch vorher grob auswaschen und gut ist es.

Nur mal so als Tipp eines Großaquarium Besitzers und Halter der Bullenklasse  ,

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hallo Mike.
Wie "Umfangreich" sind denn diese Reperatur- und Wartungsarbeiten?
Haus? Straße? Wohnviertel? ganzer Ort?

Vielleicht gibt es bei nem nahe genug liegenden Anwohner ein wenig Strom per 50m Kabeltrommel gegen ne Flasche __ Wein, Kiste Bier o.Ä.


----------



## mcreal (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hallo Andreas,

leider betrifft das die komplette Siedlung,dadurch entfällt leider diese Möglichkeit.
Alles was mit "normaler Kabeltrommel erreichbar wäre,ist in dieser Zeit ebenfalls Stromlos.


----------



## mcreal (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Unsere Fische haben die Stunden ohne Strom und Filter gut überstanden.

Da ja nun das Wetter super schön geworden ist,bin ich am überlegen,die Fische morgen wieder in den Teich zu setzen.
Aktuell habe ich in der IH 12°.Der Teich hat momentan 16°.
Sind die 4° Temp.Unterschied zwischen IH und Teich eventuell zu groß,oder vertragen das die Fische ohne Probleme?


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Mike,
4° hoch ist kein großes Problem.
Mess mal zusätzlich den PH Wert. 

Die Temperatur in der IH kannst du schon mal heute 2° mit warmem Wasser anheben.


----------



## mcreal (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hallo Jörg,

dann werde ich sie morgen wohl umsetzen.
PH Wert ist annähernd gleich,7,5 - 8.


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hi Mike,
schätze mal Morgen hat der Teich noch 2° mehr.
Bei uns war heut super warmes Wetter und die Koi fühlen sich sichtlich wohler im Teich.

Die freuen sich sicher schon auf das mehr an Platz.
Mach mal von dem Umsetzen ein paar Bilder.


----------



## mcreal (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hallo Jörg,

so,die Fische sind nun heute wieder in den Teich umgezogen.
Leider war der Tag heute sehr stressig,mit Fotos war daher nicht viel.
Daher hat es nur für zwei schnelle Schnappschüsse gereicht.


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Hi Mike,
danke für die Bilder. 
Sie sehen aus, als ob ihnen die Sonne besser gefällt als Kunstlicht.


----------



## mcreal (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> danke für die Bilder.
> Sie sehen aus, als ob ihnen die Sonne besser gefällt als Kunstlicht.



Hallo Jörg,

das glaube ich auch.
Habe heute nochmal paar Fotos nachgelegt...


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*

Mike,
vielen Dank. Supi Bilder. 
Die Farben entwickeln sich bei echter Sonner deutlich besser. Meine aus der IH waren Anfangs auch etwas blass. 

Wie man sieht muss ein Teich nicht unbedingt grün sein zu dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: IH für ca. 6 Stunden ohne Strom(Filter/Sauerstoff)*



Joerg schrieb:


> Wie man sieht muss ein Teich nicht unbedingt grün sein zu dieser Jahreszeit.


Hallo Jörg,
Wo soll es denn auch her kommen?
Die Fische sind ja grade erst wieder umgezogen.
Wenn alles gut läuft, dann hält es sich vielleicht in Grenzen...wir werden sehen


----------

